# 15 mins of fame..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Andy Warhol, said in 1968 that "In the future, everyone will be world-famous for 15 minutes." ..

So what is your fifteen minutes of fame?..


I'm looking forward to this. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Look out for the one dressed as Charles 1st with the hat,don't blink, that is I

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21380536/So good V1.mp4


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Had mine on Discovery Home and Leisure, showing the bar that I built in the garden and some of my leather work. Some while ago and i only have a copy on VHS :roll: :roll: 

curlyboy


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Anyone remember the love/hate songs slot on the Sarah Kennedy morning show on radio 2? 
I was the one who started it off with my memory of listening to 'I've never been to me' by Charlene on a one hour loop on a flight to Hong Kong (and back) in 1982. At the time I liked to think of myself as the carefree playgirl but by the time it was played by Sarah Kennedy I was more the disillusioned wife and mother wondering what she had missed  

Still love the song

Chris


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Was one of the Knellar Hall Trumpeters who played the Fanfare at the Grosvenor house in London for the comemoration of the death of Winsdon Churchill in 65 on same show was Compere Frankie Howard ,the Baron Knights .to name a couple ,,oh, nearly forgot the Tillers girls ,,that was my 15 mins+ backstage with one of them,only talking?????????????????????????


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

working close with the Kosovan Refugees and arranging the marriage of one young couple

was on Tv and I looked absolutely awful

but they looked fantastic

Aldra


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

*I'll let you choose....*

1. Being one of those lining the street at the Queen's coronation in 1953.

2. Being at Wembley stadium in 1966 for the world cup.

3. Having lunch and sitting with the Ruler of Sharjah, Dr. Sheikh Khalid bin Mohammed Al Qasimi, who came to our house in Sept. 1969, and then accompanying him and his entourage to watch the re-enactment of the Battle of Newbury, by the very early beginnings of the Sealed Knot Society. We had a roped off spectator area, with armed guards on each corner. My father ran a limousine hire company in London, and he was a client. He went out there for a visit shortly before Sheikh Khalid was assassinated by a failed coup in 1972, led by the previous ruler. Khalid gave me a stamp album of all the stamps ever produced up to that time, for Sharjah, including a couple on fine gold foil. I still have it.

4. Being at Lilliman & Cox, Bruton Place, Berkeley Square, installing drycleaning equipment I had supplied to the then holders of the royal warrant for drycleaners, when Princess Diana and her Lady In Waiting delivered her wedding dress for cleaning. So I saw Diana, and supplied the equipment to clean her wedding dress.

I've had some other interesting encounters, but I think they are the best claims to fame.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Being interviewed for the Caravan Channel (Nope - I didn't know there was a Caravan Channel either) which went out on a distant Sky channel for something like two hours a week. It seems that they repeated stuff endlessly because people kept saying, "Hey, I saw you on the Caravan Channel!" for about a year after. I have never seen it myself (of course I tried - wouldn't you?) and, although I thought I looked cool and authoratative while I was doing it my wife told me that my hair was standing up in a TinTin quiff all through the interview - like a budding Jedward. I got the feeling people were disappointed when they met me to find my hair was quite normal. Maybe they were just disappointed.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Broke the world record for the fastest row from the west coast of scotland through the caledonian canal (Inc lochness) to the north sea in a 11 ft clinker built dinghy. 18 hrs. Record was 24. Didn't think we had a hope in hell of beating it so it was never properly officially recorded but did male the national news back in 86!when I was at college and raised a lot of money for charity. Even made page 3 of the Scotsman which was cool as i took the record from a scot!

Few others but daren't put them online


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

1977 the Queen visited Newport shrops, I didn't know, was travelling in my 'beat up' rust bucket. 6 month old Honda pickup, on the way to the builders merchants. Drove into Newport, thought where's the traffic, stopped a further 100 yards on by the plod, who said Queens due in 2 mins, shift it. Explained only going a further 100 yards. The road was lined by people waving flags and cheering as I drove slowly past them giving 'the royal wave' complete with smile. :lol: 

My drive past was even recorded in the local paper minus photos.  

tony


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

A little longer than 15 minutes, but the BBC cajoled me into blogging on the UK Enterprise Week for young people in 2006.

See http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/6155922.stm

Colin


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

When I had my windsurfing school, I featured on Yorkshire ITV's program Just Amazing, windsurfing with my dog and cat on board.

Appeared on BBC's Horizon when I worked for BNL at Selafield, with my arms in a glove box, juggling plutonium oxide :roll: 

I was princess Anne's umbrella man on a parade when I was in the RAF.
Luckily, on one of the driest days on record. Spent the whole parade in the crew room supping tea :wink:


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Dinners with the Presidents of Iceland and Latvia (separate occasions).


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

I played in a Manchester band in the early '90s. We shared the bill one night at the Boardwalk club in August 1991 with an unknown band called Rain. They were pretty bad....some weeks later, the Singer's brother said he would join Rain as guitarist as long as they changed their name, and let him write the songs.....the guitarist was called Noel, the band's name became Oasis.

I appeared on TV as an audience member in 1968 at a filming of the show "Score with the Scaffold" (Remember "Lily The Pink" ?). Needless to say, that show is missing, presumed wiped.

More recently, in 2009, I was interviewed by a BBC TV crew as part of the Stock Car documentary, "Gears and Tears". My interview, along with many others, never made the broadcast 8O

Sue has been interviewed Live on air for BBC Radio Lancashire, and sold one of her pencil drawings in the process ! You can hear that at THIS AUDIO LINK

She also made the front page of the Blackpool Gazette, when she donated an original drawing to our local Horse Welfare charity at Penny Farm. You can see that article at THIS LINK

An interesting aside to that article....the interviewer, Elizabeth Gomm, is the mother of Blackpool-born guitar wizard, Jon Gomm , who has recently shot to superstardom following Stephen Fry's famous one-word tweet about him...it simply said "Wow!"


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I played guitar in a session band in a pub on lough derg in ireland in the mid 80's with Roger Waters (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Looking and sounding a prat on youtube:






Also met the Queen and majority of the Royal Family at Buck house

Appeared on ITV news getting changed into a dive suit on a fishing boat in Scarbourgh, didnt know I was being filimed and got naked. 

Andy


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I once sat down and chatted to Mike Hugg from Manfred Man, this was in Roddy" Llewellyn,s nightclub in London, after 5 mins I got up and walked away, he was so boring, such a let down from one of my childhood heros.

Used to go round to Annie Lenox and Dave Stuart's flat in Crouch End, met several pop stars in their recording studios in the basement.

Once bought Stig of Police fame a drink at a bar in London, didn't know at the time that we are the same age and share the same birthday.

Met Jimmy Savile several times when he did his charity walks in Cragg Vale, I always managed to keep up with him.

Used to get legless in Hampstead with John Hurt and Tony Booth, they where always good for a song.

Got legless with Oliver Tobias in a pub in Newport Pagnell one day but don't remember much.

In 1977 at the Queens silver Jubilee I was flying the flag round the bonfire in Windsor park (member of the Sealed Knot) when she walked round to inspect us I was told not to smile but I couldn't help myself.

Once flew back from Edinburgh to London with Bill Franklin (Shhh you now who) a really nice chatty man.

Spent an evening with Dexys Midnight Runners in the bar at Kilburn after their concert, AND we got leglass.

Had several chats with Reginald Bosenquet in Pickering at the White Swan when I was working up there.

Have met and chatted with Richard Branson, Boy George, Bananarama (that was nice), Michael Palin, (we used to use the same newsagents & he always wore slippers when he bought his morning paper), Roger Chapman, John Tams, Ray Winstone,Elvis Costello, Peter and Robin Sarstedt, Glen Matlock the list goes on.

I had a good time when I lived in London, was working for a music distribution company at the time which explains a lot of the meetings but then again I will chat to anyone.

Barry

ps. legless means I am usually up for a drink although the doc disagrees


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I haven't had my 15 minutes yet.  

But there again, I don't think meeting, chatting or getting legless with someone who's famous counts as being famous yourself. That's a different game entirely which I've had fun playing in the past. The longer the game goes on the more obscure the connections become. e.g. I lived round the corner from Tommy Steele and my cousin went to school with his sister. 




Chris


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

I once did the Flying Doctor's job on a South Pacific island (Tongoa) though I can't fly a plane and I'm not a doctor. I was an army medic though and my photo made the back cover of Soldier magazine.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I was on duty at Chester fire station in 1971 [or was it 1972] when bonnie prince charlie visited . . he disappeared & his bodyguards were frantic - he'd slipped off & slid down the firemans pole ! 
[Can't say it changed my life at all] :?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Being the first lookout on HMS Protector to make visual contact with Sir Francis Chichester as he rounded Cape Horn on his historic single-handed yacht trip.

It appears that his reply when we signalled him was, "its getting bloody crowded round here!".


----------

